# 2007-2010 Chevy/gmc 2500Hd With 6.0L



## wolverine

I am looking at buying a 2007 Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab with the 6.0L and the 6 speed transmission. The truck only has 28,500 miles on it. I need a bigger truck to go out west in a couple of years. The 99 suburban worked alright pulling a popp-up the last 2 times that I went out west, but I know it would struggle pulling the 21RS. I was wondering what kind of gas mileage other people are getting with this truck (towing and non-towing). Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nathan

add what rear axle ratio you have and it will help people answer.


----------



## wolverine

The truck I am looking at is a 4x4 with 3.73 gears.


----------



## ELSEWHERE

With the 6-speed I assume you're talking about a 2007 1/2, the "new" body style? We have an extended cab with the long box which is the same wheelbase as the crew with the short box. When we are fully loaded our gross weight is just over 15,000# which includes almost 1,000# of Harley, ramps, etc. With about a 6' shorter trailer and no Harley with associated equipment you would be a lot lighter. The gas mileage is not something you'll ever brag about! We normally get 7.5 to 8 mpg towing and 13+ not towing. I usually run at the speed limit to maybe 5 mph over so I'm not at a good mileage speed, around 60 mph.
At 55 to 60 on fairly flat ground I can break 9 mpg, rarely. With a 34 gallon tank I am usually pulling in to a gas station by 240 miles. We ordered the 4.10's for the increased tow capacity but in retrospect I wish we would have stayed with the 3.73's, although it wouldn't have improved the mileage much. The only other drawback to the truck is the turning radius. It's huge! The two places it's real obvious is parking in a store parking lot (it's easier to back in) and backing into a campground space. From front bumper to trailer ball is a good 22' which really affects close-quarter manuevering.

Other than those two points, we really like the truck. It's very comfortable and rides great. The 6.0 is strong and pulls great and the 6-speed has some real useful features. With the towing package it's got both engine and transmission coolers. We've pulled some pretty good grades on the west coast and Baja, Mexico. The transmission will warm up but it and the motor have never gotten hot.

We've got about 34,000 miles on the truck with the only problem being with an integrated trailer brake control sending unit in the master cylinder going bad when we were in Cabo San Lucas. A Cadillac-Saab-Hummer dealer fixed it on warranty. We are very happy with the truck and, for our use, are glad we saved close to $10,000 by not ordering the diesel. Unless the two cons are a deal breaker for you I think you'd be happy with your purchase.


----------



## N7OQ

With my 2008 crew cab 2 wheel drive I'm getting a average of 14 mpg, with a little over 15 mpg for the best and just over 12 mpg the worst. I tow a 23RS. I only have a little over 6000 miles on the truck so I'm hoping to get better when I get more millage on the truck.


----------



## ELSEWHERE

N7OQ said:


> With my 2008 crew cab 2 wheel drive I'm getting a average of 14 mpg, with a little over 15 mpg for the best and just over 12 mpg the worst. I tow a 23RS. I only have a little over 6000 miles on the truck so I'm hoping to get better when I get more millage on the truck.


He's looking at a gasser, Bill, not a diesel. There's a big difference in mileage, as you are experiencing. From what I've seen the mileage you're getting is in the ballpark for a diesel.

With what you have for a TV does your wife know you have to buy a bigger trailer?


----------



## Bakerman

2006 gmc 2500 6.0 4.10s towing 25rss getting 10.5 mpg highway @ 60mph. 12-13 mpg not towing.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

You might get more insight to the exact truck you are considering over at the gmc truck club. GM Truck Club

-CC


----------



## N7OQ

ELSEWHERE said:


> With my 2008 crew cab 2 wheel drive I'm getting a average of 14 mpg, with a little over 15 mpg for the best and just over 12 mpg the worst. I tow a 23RS. I only have a little over 6000 miles on the truck so I'm hoping to get better when I get more millage on the truck.


He's looking at a gasser, Bill, not a diesel. There's a big difference in mileage, as you are experiencing. From what I've seen the mileage you're getting is in the ballpark for a diesel.

With what you have for a TV does your wife know you have to buy a bigger trailer?
[/quote]

Ops didn't notice that it was a gasser, guess my post is no help at all.

And no the DW does not know that, and I want to keep it that way







I remember when we was looking at trailers and every time the DW and DS went into a bigger trailer they liked it better, I had to stop them at the 23rs since we only had a 1/2 ton TV then, I really don't want to pull around a huge 5th wheel.


----------



## clarkely

My trailer is a lot heavier, and there are 6 of us.....we carry a lot of S$%t!!!!

I get about 7.5 mpg towing; 9-12 around town and 15-17 on the highway...it all depends how i drive and at what speed.

6 speed and 3:73 work good together, the transmission break works well....... 6-8% grades you will need to use some breaking....it isn't an exhaust break









I love my Burb 2500!! it has done 2500 + round trip trips for us and has held up so far.

My trailer is Big and my 2011 Duramax will pull it even better (exponentially), it should be in in a couple weeks







But i love my Burb so much we are keeping it, DW will use it as her Daily Taxi for the 4 kids and friends and gear....... and we will have a solid back up TV.

Good luck!!

Clarke


----------



## RWRiley

clarkely said:


> My trailer is a lot heavier, and there are 6 of us.....we carry a lot of S$%t!!!!
> 
> I get about 7.5 mpg towing; 9-12 around town and 15-17 on the highway...it all depends how i drive and at what speed.
> 
> 6 speed and 3:73 work good together, the transmission break works well....... 6-8% grades you will need to use some breaking....it isn't an exhaust break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Burb 2500!! it has done 2500 + round trip trips for us and has held up so far.
> 
> My trailer is Big and my 2011 Duramax will pull it even better (exponentially), it should be in in a couple weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i love my Burb so much we are keeping it, DW will use it as her Daily Taxi for the 4 kids and friends and gear....... and we will have a solid back up TV.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Clarke


I hear ya ! My 2011 2500 gasser (4.10) is on order, and I'm keeping my '97 Tahoe (which I bought new in '97) with 240,000 miles on it ! Wife and Kids think I'm crazy - but I just don't want to part with it.

Rich


----------



## DocDzl

[/quote]

I hear ya ! My 2011 2500 gasser (4.10) is on order, and I'm keeping my '97 Tahoe (which I bought new in '97) with 240,000 miles on it ! Wife and Kids think I'm crazy - but I just don't want to part with it.

Rich
[/quote]

RICH--They didn't say "Like a Rock" for nothing.

Happy Camping !!!

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------

